# Today is Beetle Day! :D



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

It was a nice day to chill today. I managed to pick-up 3 beetles from my roof deck in less than 30 minutes with me just sitting there.

Not really an insect lover but beetles have always held a special place in my heart 

Beetle #1.. A shiny bronze colored fella. Flew right into my face, twice lol










Beetle #2.. Had an elytra that is somewhat frosty like a refrigerated grape










Beetle #3.. Was a nasty one. It had mouthparts that could literally bite your skin off










Picked this one outside. This'll make a perfect "tree" for a small arboreal creature. This driftwood really was the highlight of my day lol










A morning view from my roof deck. I was like, WTH?!










Enjoy your monday guys. I sure did!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Those beetles are really pretty! I'm terrified of bugs and I won't go anywhere near one!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

NewHedgieOwner100 said:


> Those beetles are really pretty! I'm terrified of bugs and I won't go anywhere near one!


The 3rd beetle was definitely a horror! Notice how my hand is not on that photo LOL


----------

